# Problem mit dem Powerpoint Viewer



## Spaggi (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo! Ich hab nur ein kleines Problem und hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann. Weiß jemand, ob man das PowerPoint viewer programm (hier einen Office XP taugliche Version) auf einem PC starten und nutzen kann, ohne es installieren zu müssen? Bräuchte das nämlich dringend auf einem anderen PC, darf aber dort nichts installieren. Gibt es den Viewer vielleicht als Tool oder so zum direkt starten?

Gruß Spaggi


----------



## Georg Melher (8. Juni 2004)

Hi,

es gibt einen, allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob auch für Office XP. Sollte sich keiner melden, der einen Link hat, schaue ich mich auch mal um. 

*Edit* 
Schaue mal hier.


----------



## Spaggi (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo!
Danke, aber auf dieser Seite war ich auch schon dort hab ich ja meinen Viewer auch her ich habe ja auch eine XP version auf meinem PC zu Hause. Das ist ja aber wie gesagt nicht mein Problem. Denn diese Version muss man ja auch installieren. Uns ich suche ja nach einem Weg den Viewer nicht installieren zu müssen, da ich auf dem PC auf dem ich es brauche nichts installieren darf.

Gruß Spaggi


----------



## Georg Melher (9. Juni 2004)

Ok,

getestet habe ich ihn eben nicht.  Anscheinend gibt es nur noch die ältere Version, die dann allerdings keine Powerpoint XP Dateien anzeigen kann.


----------



## fossib (10. Juni 2004)

Hi

versuchs doch mal mit dem viewer bei 
http://www.lebensqualitaet-und-erfolg.de/download.htm

bei mir klappt das mit .pps und .ppt Dateien, einfach die EXE datei aufrufen, ohne Installation

gruß   fossib


----------

